# Anyone know a good trail with camping "rough style"?



## LovinOutside (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm looking for a hike that allows camping on it.  I've never done anything like that so I don't know what's out there.  I'm tired of state park camping, no offense.  I appreciate them.  I just want to do something new.  I don't care much for the primitive type at a state park either.

I saw trails.com and found springer mountain, but don't know if that's a good one, if you can camp along the appalachian trail, etc.  Anyone know of a good hike with camping?  Thanks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2012)

Yes, you can camp on the AT.
How experienced are you at backpacking?


----------



## LovinOutside (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm not.  I want to get into it.  I know I have to work up to it, so I won't be off tomorrow or anything.  I just like to have a good goal to keep me going.

I wasn't really looking for the AT.  That's just what I found online in a cursory search.  Are there other trails that are not the AT, but you can still camp off of?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 30, 2012)

LovinOutside said:


> I'm not.  I want to get into it.  I know I have to work up to it, so I won't be off tomorrow or anything.  I just like to have a good goal to keep me going.
> 
> I wasn't really looking for the AT.  That's just what I found online in a cursory search.  Are there other trails that are not the AT, but you can still camp off of?



I use to love doing the 3 mile hike into Ravencliff falls and camping. Not a great degree of difficulty and easy to be found if something goes wrong, or easy enough to get out if you find you weren't properly prepared.

I'd recommend hooking up with someone with backpacking experience and doing a couple of short ones before striking out on your own. Every ounce counts when backpacking and it is a totally different animal from car/truck camping at state parks.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 30, 2012)

It's nice to put everything on your back and get away from everything. Ravencliff as suggested would be a good start. The AT is nice but usually crowded. I like hiking up to Blood Mountain. Trey Mountain on the AT sounds interesting. So does the Cohutta Wilderness. Pine Mountain trail is nice. I've done the Chattooga river trail. The Benton Mackaye trail sound interesting. Most of the trails allow camping, some only in designated areas. If you go on the A.T. you can talk to others and see what gear they use. I like the A.T.'s forum "WhiteBlaze"
http://www.whiteblaze.net/forum/forum.php
"The Complete Walker" by Colin Fletcher use to be the bible. It might be outdated now. 
http://www.amazon.com/The-Complete-...349056551&sr=8-1&keywords=the+complete+walker
"A Walk in the Woods" by Bill Bryson is good. Not really a how-to book but very funny and you'll enjoy it.
http://www.amazon.com/Walk-Woods-Re...1&keywords=a+walk+in+the+woods+by+bill+bryson

I'm sure you'll get some advice on trails. There is a hiking club in Atlanta. I don't know if they camp.


----------



## LovinOutside (Sep 30, 2012)

I think I need a handgun first.  I don't think there's any law that says you can't take one.  I only have a rifle.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Sep 30, 2012)

Since you are not experienced, I would recommend not hiking far into the woods to camp, at least the first time. The Cohutta Trail on Fort Mountain, that leaves out of Fort Mountain State Park used to have some hike-in camping spots. There's also some semi-inproved camping spots at Lake Conasauga on top of Grassy Mountain. At least there is a pit toilet nearby.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 1, 2012)

Too many different trails up here to start to tell ya about !! USFS would be your best for info on what exactly you may be lookin for here. Can put ya on a few short ones (loops), hike in then back out the same way, trails ya need two vehs, or at least a arranged ride back.


----------



## Swampy (Oct 1, 2012)

*Bmt*

The Benton McKaye Trail starts (or ends, depending on your direction) at Springer Mtn also. It crosses the AT a time or two early in the trek, but generally has been less crowded than the far more popular AT.

A short trek on the AT may be a good starter hike to acclimate to pack weight, etc.

I haven't been anywhere all year and jonesing to get out myself.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

Also, how are your orienteering skills? Most trails are blazed well and discerning the different colors / blazes are easy, but occasionally you'll run across an intersection that isn't clearly defined. A map and a compass are a must if you're gonna be packing it in.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey....I know a good spot iffin ya decide to come this way, let me know !! It is toward the head of Coleman river on the old Coleman River WMA !!


----------



## NickW (Oct 1, 2012)

My son and I camped out on this trail last year. The trail does switch around a bit on ya though
http://www.thegeorgiahiker.com/Clayton_Georgia.html

Also, I echo the Cohutta Wilderness area. The most remote trail I experienced was Hemp Top Trail. There are several trails to waterfalls in the Cohuttas, but I saw Noone on Hemp Top but a pack of wild hogs. You can get good topo maps from REI or online or the USFS. here is a basic map
http://www.thegeorgiahiker.com/Cohutta_wilderness.html

I also agree with the others about "getting your feet wet" and trying some shorter hikes. IM me if I can help!

Nick


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 1, 2012)

You also might want to hook up with these folks.

http://www.hikingandbackpacking.com/georgiaclubs.html


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 1, 2012)

NickW said:


> My son and I camped out on this trail last year. The trail does switch around a bit on ya though
> http://www.thegeorgiahiker.com/Clayton_Georgia.html
> 
> Also, I echo the Cohutta Wilderness area. The most remote trail I experienced was Hemp Top Trail. There are several trails to waterfalls in the Cohuttas, but I saw Noone on Hemp Top but a pack of wild hogs. You can get good topo maps from REI or online or the USFS. here is a basic map
> ...



That is a good one (three forks trail) !! Another one is on up the road. It is at the intersect of Overflow and Hale ridge road. Would be a good one for him to try on his first trip !! It makes a loop down to Holcomb Creek and Ammons Creek Falls (two falls for the price of one)(very pretty place, even for the locals). I fish that area a few times a year !! I camp on Ammons Creek (middle fork) more times than that a year !!


----------



## bigborefreak (Oct 2, 2012)

A good warm up for the north Ga. mountain trails is the Pine Mt. trail.  There are several campsites where you can walk just a few miles and camp.  It's mountainous, but not on the level of the AT.  Campsites are just designated areas with stream water nearby...no facilities.  Overall  the trail is 23 miles, with numerous loops.

As has been noted by the posters above, there are numerous trails in N. Ga., many can be done as a one nighter, etc.

Pack light, and have fun!

Ben


----------



## LovinOutside (Oct 2, 2012)

bigborefreak said:


> A good warm up for the north Ga. mountain trails is the Pine Mt. trail.  There are several campsites where you can walk just a few miles and camp.  It's mountainous, but not on the level of the AT.  Campsites are just designated areas with stream water nearby...no facilities.  Overall  the trail is 23 miles, with numerous loops.
> 
> As has been noted by the posters above, there are numerous trails in N. Ga., many can be done as a one nighter, etc.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information.  Do you have a link or anything to this?  I found this:  http://www.cityofcartersville.org/index.aspx?NID=459

[pdf warning]  http://www.cityofcartersville.org/DocumentCenter/Home/View/570


but not anything about camping or the 23 miles.

I found one down south that was near fdr park that was a long one though.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 3, 2012)

bigborefreak said:


> A good warm up for the north Ga. mountain trails is the Pine Mt. trail.  There are several campsites where you can walk just a few miles and camp.  It's mountainous, but not on the level of the AT.  Campsites are just designated areas with stream water nearby...no facilities.  Overall  the trail is 23 miles, with numerous loops.
> 
> As has been noted by the posters above, there are numerous trails in N. Ga., many can be done as a one nighter, etc.
> 
> ...





LovinOutside said:


> Thanks for the information.  Do you have a link or anything to this?  I found this:  http://www.cityofcartersville.org/index.aspx?NID=459
> 
> [pdf warning]  http://www.cityofcartersville.org/DocumentCenter/Home/View/570
> 
> ...



Here ya go:

http://www.pinemountaintrail.org/?page=9


----------



## laniergb (Oct 3, 2012)

Chatooga river trail.  Go to burrells ford on the sc side.  Hike north for an easy walk with great scenery, hike south for a workout with great views.


----------



## DEERFU (Oct 3, 2012)

laniergb said:


> Chatooga river trail.  Go to burrells ford on the sc side.  Hike north for an easy walk with great scenery, hike south for a workout with great views.


This one is my favorite and great for beginners


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 4, 2012)

laniergb said:


> Chatooga river trail.  Go to burrells ford on the sc side.  Hike north for an easy walk with great scenery, hike south for a workout with great views.



We started below Burrells Ford near a N.F. campground and went through Burells Ford to Ellicot's Rock. We had two vehicles. The first night we camped on a sandbar in the river. The only people we saw were near Burrells Ford. They were trout fishing. Saw two guys on the riverbank cooking trout and drinking beer. Then we had to eat Ramen Noodles.
I found this link:
http://www.yourhikes.com/forum/default.aspx?g=topics&f=24


----------



## redman2006 (Oct 5, 2012)

LovinOutside said:


> I'm looking for a hike that allows camping on it.  I've never done anything like that so I don't know what's out there.  I'm tired of state park camping, no offense.  I appreciate them.  I just want to do something new.  I don't care much for the primitive type at a state park either.
> 
> I saw trails.com and found springer mountain, but don't know if that's a good one, if you can camp along the appalachian trail, etc.  Anyone know of a good hike with camping?  Thanks.



There are lots of great trails in this state.
Much of the AT can be done as day hiking or easy overnighters.  One advantage to this is that there are shelters along it.  You don't have to carry a tent or tarp if you use one of them.  I have never had to share a shelter in the Fall.  

The Cohuttas are amazing.  I love the Jack's River wilderness area.  Many of those trails can be easy overnighters with great destinations.

There are several good books to check out.  The local library often has them.  Some will show you elevation gains and losses and rate the difficulty.

As something a little different, consider the canoe trail in the Okefenokee if you don't want to hike.  I would wait on it until it cools off and the bugs go away.  You would need to reserve a spot on that one.

Find a buddy to do this with.  Set reasonable goals. Do some reading.  You will never go back to car camping!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 6, 2012)

redman2006 said:


> There are lots of great trails in this state.
> Much of the AT can be done as day hiking or easy overnighters.  One advantage to this is that there are shelters along it.  You don't have to carry a tent or tarp if you use one of them.  I have never had to share a shelter in the Fall.
> 
> The Cohuttas are amazing.  I love the Jack's River wilderness area.  Many of those trails can be easy overnighters with great destinations.
> ...


I have always wanted to go to the swamps and look around some. Also along the coastal lands. Ain't never met any "locals"  familiar with the areas to show me around !! I am sure what is plain stuff to them would amaze me, as the mtns and creeks and stuff are plain to me, would amaze folks from the flat lands !!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 6, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I have always wanted to go to the swamps and look around some. Also along the coastal lands. Ain't never met any "locals"  familiar with the areas to show me around !! I am sure what is plain stuff to them would amaze me, as the mtns and creeks and stuff are plain to me, would amaze folks from the flat lands !!



Besides the swamp be sure to check out Banks Lake, Cumberland Island, or any of the black water rivers like the Satilla, Ohoopee, and my favorite the Alapaha. Nice white sandbars to camp on.


----------



## bigborefreak (Oct 15, 2012)

When you first start, don't set too high a goal.  7-10 miles is a long way if you're not used to it, and you won't enjoy it if you have to push yourself too hard.

Keep the pack weight down.  If you weigh in over 35 pound, take some stuff out.  Use only lightweight stuff designed for packing.

An overnighter should bring pack weight down to 25 pounds or less.......a 3 day pack should be no more than 35.  After a couple hikes, you will automatically trim down!  Been there.

Ben


----------



## ChickInATree (Oct 15, 2012)

Depends on how far you want to go. Rice camp trail to Jacks river is a hike we do quite a lot. It's good to start with and get your feet wet (literally) its only 3.9 miles so if you decide 'THIS SUCKS' it's not horrible to get out. Good first trail, it was one of mine. 

http://www.brownsguides.com/blog/rice-camp-hiking-trail/

This one is a bit longer but a little easier. Bear Creek is absolutely beautiful and a relatively flat loop trail. Also on this trail has the second largest tree in GA.  The trail is 6.4 miles long but because it's a loop, you're never more than 3.5 miles from your car. 

http://www.georgiatrails.com/gt/Bear_Creek_Trail

When you feel you REALLY want a challenge, you want to get in there with nature and live it for a couple of days, here's my FAVORITE. Jacks River Trail. STUNNING. Absolutely stunning. 

>>>Look at the pictures<<<

Please read the warnings, read the reviews. Be prepared to have your rear end handed to you by this trail! 
16.3 miles in, 16.3 miles out. 
40+ river crossings 
Crystal clear water, I never even used purification. If you look reeeeally hard, you can find a couple homestead sites, two or three grave markers and some burial mounds. 
Some people cheat. Rice camp and Jacks River trails both spit you out at, you guessed it, Jacks River falls. Expect a fair amount of people swimming near the falls (usually 8-10 max) if you go during summer break. The pictures are amazing and they still don't do it justice. I hope you get a chance to go out. Pack light, carry a gun (moccasins are about, so are bears and bobcats) but if you want a TRUE 'scruffin' it in the wild experience, you will find no better!

Enjoy! 

PS- get you a good wood stick on your first hike. I have had the same rhododendron walking stick for 16 years and man is it just perfect. Light, very sturdy but flexible so it doesn't snap. Has saved my butt many many times!


----------



## 3ringer (Oct 15, 2012)

I can barely get all my camping gear in my pickup truck much less a backpack. I got to have my 120 qt cooler with steaks and beer. I like to drive up to my camping spot.


----------

